
Headphones use ear canals to carry out ID checks - tetraodonpuffer
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35766069
======
hackuser
It seems there are infinite biometric identifiers. Is there any way to protect
yourself? Walk around with a sheet over your head? But then your gait (to an
extent), height, etc. are still visible.

